# Will my preloved Tiel say new things



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Just wondering if a pre-loved Tiel can acquire new words, he's about two years old and can say quite a few things 'pre-loaded' from his previous home. I'm just wondered if he might pick up new words and phrases from us? 

I'd heard that they don't learn anything new language wise after 2yrs?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my boy Maverick when he was almost 2 yrs old. He never was much of a talker but he learned so many new songs! He was a fantastic singer. During the short time he was with me, he learned the Addams Family theme, the Andy Griffith theme, the Indiana Jones theme, and various other tunes.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

My 'tiel, Chezzy was adopted from a shelter as an adult (he was found flying around in the "wild"). He learned "Pretty Bird" as well as the whistle of "If You're Happy and You Know it". He sort of does "Bridge Over the River Quay" and either makes kissing noises or "clears" his throat before singing.

So if your pre-loved 'tiel does talk, I think he would definitely pick up some tunes/phrases from you ^^


----------

